# Delta 9" band saw - tension?



## no1texan (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a Delta 9" band saw Model 28-150. Recently had it tuned up at a Delta Service Center, all new blade guides, etc. Worked like a champ until today when I mishandled a piece being cut and off came the blade--did not break.

So back on goes the blade and here I find my biggest challenge in my woodworking, setting tension on the bandsaw. I sprayed yellow paint on the tension bolt to mark where it was before I loosened it, hoping to get back there and all will be well.

I put (least thought I did) the tension back to where it was before the blade came off. It runs ok and the blade is staying on except the kerf wants to go off to my left...will not cut straight like it was minutes before the blade coming off. I increased the tension knob but did not help. With the kerf going off to my left, does this mean not enough tension or too much or something else? The blade is set ok through the guides.

Any suggestions will be appreciated. I probably will take it back to the service center Friday to ask them what is the problem.

thanks


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey, welcome to the forum. Check out this thread. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/band-saw-tune-up-u-tube-video-40292/


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

If it's tracking as it should.. Check the guides & rollers above and below the table. Perhaps one of them got knocked out of adjustment when the band came off.
Dittos on the video listed above!!
Good Luck.
..Jon..


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I don't think it's the tension. Check placement of the blade on the tire. The back of the gullet should be down the center. Video covers this.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds to me like you knocked the set out of the blade when you bound it in the saw. It only takes a few out of alignment and the saw will pull to one side or the other. Just my 2 cents.
Lee


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Tex are ya there? Any of these ideas work?


----------



## no1texan (Aug 16, 2012)

Shop Dad: The band saw tune up video is great. I have watched it couple times through the adjustments and later will finish it. He says there should not be any drift on a band saw. He says there are two reasons why a band saw will drift: 1. The teeth of the blade are not in the center of the wheel (upper); 2. Bearing is touching the back of the blade. I have gone through all the adjustments as he did but it still drifted. Now I will check the location of the teeth and the bearing. Video well worth the time.


----------

